

The Truth About Recycling - ZeroGravitas
http://www.sehn.org/tccThetruthaboutrecycling.html

======
chronomex
_This message is visible because either you have disabled JavaScript or you
are attempting to view the SEHN website with an antiquated browser (Netscape
or IE version 3 or less)._

I'm using Opera 10.10, something's wrong with their site.

Back on topic, I've long (semi-facetiously) advocated for burial of waste
paper. Every kilogram of paper made and buried is a kilogram of carbon routed
from the atmosphere, through a tree farm, and into the ground! Of course this
doesn't take into account what's necessary to create and transport the paper.

